# pedals squeaks ..



## ray316 (31 Mar 2012)

Does anyone know what could be the problem, how to check and stop the noise.
The pedals normally squeak when l put more pressure on the pedals like up hills or on a flat in low gear.. l have sprayed abit of oil on the crank bars attached to the pedals and on the pedals but the noise is still there..
Is there something that might need tightening ...


----------



## smokeysmoo (31 Mar 2012)

First off what pedals? Are they serviceable or sealed? If you can rule out the pedal platform itself, then I'd remove the pedals, clean the threads of the pedals and cranks, apply some copper grease, re-fit and torque back up. If it persists then you probably need to look elsewhere, and my next port of call would be the BB.
Strip, clean, grease and re-fit the pedals first and see how you get on.
You won't sort it by squirting it with externally IME.


----------



## ian emmerson (31 Mar 2012)

+1

I had similar problems and found the cause to dry bearings in the pedals.
When I stripped the pedal all the little bearings dropped out , so can I suggest caution if you are doing this, its not a difficult job but can be fiddle.
Rather than trying to find/ buy more bearings I chose to buy another set of pedals as not to expensive for what I needed.
Some pedals are sealed and unserviceable


----------



## ray316 (31 Mar 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> First off what pedals? Are they serviceable or sealed? If you can rule out the pedal platform itself, then I'd remove the pedals, clean the threads of the pedals and cranks, apply some copper grease, re-fit and torque back up. If it persists then you probably need to look elsewhere, and my next port of call would be the BB.
> Strip, clean, grease and re-fit the pedals first and see how you get on.
> You won't sort it by squirting it with externally IME.


Can someone help me out here as l'm not mechically minded on bikes..
How do l know what are serviceable and what are sealed pedals.
What would be the BB, how do l strip clean and grease this component..
What is IME..


----------



## smokeysmoo (31 Mar 2012)

ray316 said:


> Can someone help me out here as l'm not mechically minded on bikes..
> How do l know what are serviceable and what are sealed pedals.
> What would be the BB, how do l strip clean and grease this component..
> What is IME..


Sorry Ray a lot of assumptions tend to be made about how much people know.

Can you post of picture of your pedals so we know what we are dealing with, or if you know what make/model they are that will help too. Did they come with the bike or did you have to buy them seperately?

The BB is the bottom bracket in the frame, this is where the crank axle passes through the frame, and regardless of what type BB it is they are all dependant on bearing performance, and as such are often the source of creaks in many a bike.

IME means 'in my experience'
You can find a list of frequently used acronyms http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/forum-cycling-acronyms.1590/


----------



## Brommyboy (31 Mar 2012)

I thought I had squeaking pedals at one time, but it turned out to be my shoe sole rubbing against the pedal crank! Another time a regular ticking noise proved to be merely a shoe lace striking the crank on each rotation!


----------



## smokeysmoo (31 Mar 2012)

Brommyboy said:


> I thought I had squeaking pedals at one time, but it turned out to be my shoe sole rubbing against the pedal crank! Another time a regular ticking noise proved to be merely a shoe lace striking the crank on each rotation!


Ah! the joys of creak/squeak/rattle pinpointing


----------



## lulubel (31 Mar 2012)

Brommyboy said:


> I thought I had squeaking pedals at one time, but it turned out to be my shoe sole rubbing against the pedal crank!


 
I took my bike into my lbs several times to moan at them for not fixing that one


----------



## ray316 (31 Mar 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> Sorry Ray a lot of assumptions tend to be made about how much people know.
> 
> Can you post of picture of your pedals so we know what we are dealing with, or if you know what make/model they are that will help too. Did they come with the bike or did you have to buy them seperately?
> 
> ...


Don't know how to post pictures so l will tell you the make/model of the bike.. It is a Vitesse sprint 21 and the pedals came with the bike from new.. Hope this helps..
Is it a hard job to get to the bearings and grease them or replace them...


----------



## smokeysmoo (31 Mar 2012)

ray316 said:


> Don't know how to post pictures so l will tell you the make/model of the bike.. It is a Vitesse sprint 21 and the pedals came with the bike from new.. Hope this helps..
> Is it a hard job to get to the bearings and grease them or replace them...


OK, I don't know the bike but I'd be very surprised if they were serviceable pedals. So your left with removing them, (a pedal spanner is designed for the job, but you can use a 15mm spanner), cleaning/re-greasing and re-fitting. It it still squeks after that I'd suggest the BB, (bottom bracket) needs attention. If that is the case, then no disrespect but I doubt from your posts that you will have the tools to deal with that so pop it to your LBS, (local bike shop), and they will sort it. It won't cost very much even if they have to replace the bottom bracket.
I suspect it will be a cartridge type BB and they can sometimes just need tightening, but again you need the right tool to be able to do this.
Hope that helps and hope you get it sorted


----------



## ray316 (2 Apr 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> OK, I don't know the bike but I'd be very surprised if they were serviceable pedals. So your left with removing them, (a pedal spanner is designed for the job, but you can use a 15mm spanner), cleaning/re-greasing and re-fitting. It it still squeks after that I'd suggest the BB, (bottom bracket) needs attention. If that is the case, then no disrespect but I doubt from your posts that you will have the tools to deal with that so pop it to your LBS, (local bike shop), and they will sort it. It won't cost very much even if they have to replace the bottom bracket.
> I suspect it will be a cartridge type BB and they can sometimes just need tightening, but again you need the right tool to be able to do this.
> Hope that helps and hope you get it sorted


Understand where you are coming from when you say if the BB needs attention take it to you're local LBS.. But l thought l would give it a go first and see if l'm capable of doing this job..
l have took the pedals off and cleaned and grease the threads and put them back on but the squeaking is still there So l have now taken a plastic cover off the crankarm (Not chainside) and undone a 15mm bolt that holds the crankarm to the BB axle but the crankarm will not come off.. l've tryed levering and hammer on the crankarm to get it off but it will not budge..
l want to get the crankarm off so l can undo the cover that holds the BB in so l can grease it, any suggestions how l can get the crankarm off and the cover on the bottom brackets.


----------



## calibanzwei (2 Apr 2012)

Brommyboy said:


> I thought I had squeaking pedals at one time, but it turned out to be my shoe sole rubbing against the pedal crank!


Yup


----------



## Pat "5mph" (2 Apr 2012)

ray316 said:


> Understand where you are coming from when you say if the BB needs attention take it to you're local LBS.. But l thought l would give it a go first and see if l'm capable of doing this job..
> l have took the pedals off and cleaned and grease the threads and put them back on but the squeaking is still there So l have now taken a plastic cover off the crankarm (Not chainside) and undone a 15mm bolt that holds the crankarm to the BB axle but the crankarm will not come off.. l've tryed levering and hammer on the crankarm to get it off but it will not budge..
> l want to get the crankarm off so l can undo the cover that holds the BB in so l can grease it, any suggestions how l can get the crankarm off and the cover on the bottom brackets.


 
Read ALL of this http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/undoing-pedals.93108/post-1791515 and good luck!


----------



## MontyVeda (2 Apr 2012)

ray316 said:


> ...
> 
> So l have now taken a plastic cover off the crankarm (Not chainside) and undone a 15mm bolt that holds the crankarm to the BB axle but the crankarm will not come off.. l've tryed levering and hammer on the crankarm to get it off but it will not budge..
> l want to get the crankarm off so l can undo the cover that holds the BB in so l can grease it, any suggestions how l can get the crankarm off and the cover on the bottom brackets.


 
you can either buy a 'crank extractor' from Ebay or your LBS... or, put the bolt back into the crank but don't tighten it... leave a little slack because you're gong ride round the block a couple of time until you feel the crank loosen, then you're pushing the bike home (so don't ride too far for this).

Last year i had a squeaky creaky noise coming from down there, figured it was the BB, but just removing the cranks and greasing the axle of the BB and putting them back on sorted it. This year, i found another squeaky creak from the same area, figured the BB might need replacing, but it turned out the be the pedals which needed a good clean out and a regrease... I'm still waiting for the BB to go after 10 years!


----------



## ray316 (2 Apr 2012)

MontyVeda said:


> you can either buy a 'crank extractor' from Ebay or your LBS... or, put the bolt back into the crank but don't tighten it... leave a little slack because you're gong ride round the block a couple of time until you feel the crank loosen, then you're pushing the bike home (so don't ride too far for this).
> 
> Last year i had a squeaky creaky noise coming from down there, figured it was the BB, but just removing the cranks and greasing the axle of the BB and putting them back on sorted it. This year, i found another squeaky creak from the same area, figured the BB might need replacing, but it turned out the be the pedals which needed a good clean out and a regrease... I'm still waiting for the BB to go after 10 years!


Great. l'll try that and see if it loosen's the crankarm.. if l get the arm off what is the best way to get the threaded plate off so l can get to the BB..


----------



## Brommyboy (4 Apr 2012)

The BB has screw caps either side: you need the special tool for these, different for various types of BB. The LH side is a normal thread but the RH side is a LH thread!!!!


----------



## fossyant (4 Apr 2012)

Don't go using hammers etc - get the correct tools, otherwise it will end in tears !!


----------



## Ticktockmy (4 Apr 2012)

ray316 said:


> Understand where you are coming from when you say if the BB needs attention take it to you're local LBS.. But l thought l would give it a go first and see if l'm capable of doing this job..
> l have took the pedals off and cleaned and grease the threads and put them back on but the squeaking is still there So l have now taken a plastic cover off the crankarm (Not chainside) and undone a 15mm bolt that holds the crankarm to the BB axle but the crankarm will not come off.. l've tryed levering and hammer on the crankarm to get it off but it will not budge..
> l want to get the crankarm off so l can undo the cover that holds the BB in so l can grease it, any suggestions how l can get the crankarm off and the cover on the bottom brackets.


Levering and hammering on the crankarm will only put sidewards pressure on the bearings of the BB, your little squeak will become a big squeak or even worse, unless you are prepared to purchase the correct tools then take it to your LBS, the more damage you do the bigger the smile on the face of the LBS guy when you end up taking it to him.


----------



## Ticktockmy (4 Apr 2012)

As a after thought I once had a squeak which I though was from the pedals or BB, having stripped it all down re-greased it, it turned out to be the seat post and the saddle enjoying a little fun with me.


----------



## ray316 (9 Apr 2012)

Been out on the bike this morning and noticed the squeaking noise only comes on downward pressure on the cogs/gear side, no noise at all in rotation on the left side..


----------

